# So, how well does Boot Camp REALLY work?



## lonnols (Dec 28, 2007)

For my business it would be nice to be able to toggle between mac and pc, although a lot of folks have told me it isn't worth the trouble. Has anyone tried boot camp for pc programs or files? Basically it's just like having an xp or vista alternate start-up disk, yes?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Bootcamp works pretty well. If you don't like having to boot each OS separately, there is some 3rd party software you can buy that will let you run both OS's at the same time. Although it's more stable letting them boot separately, as it was intended.

I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> If you don't like having to boot each OS separately, there is some 3rd party software you can buy that will let you run both OS's at the same time. Although it's more stable letting them boot separately, as it was intended.


I've found both VMware Fusion and Parallels incredibly stable for most non-3D apps.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Headrush said:


> I've found both VMware Fusion and Parallels incredibly stable for most non-3D apps.


Yeah but once you do anything productive, like Adobe Premiere or other graphics intensive app, then it's more stable to run Windows on it's own boot.

And those are the things I use a computer for mostly. Just getting online or checking your email, you don't really need a computer anymore these days to do that. In fact, they're saying that pretty soon computers will be unneeded for "casual" use altogether! With so many mobile devices being able to do more web-based stuff, like online banking and email, only people that will use a computer to do things productive, like edit video or do intense mathematical calculations, will need a computer.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

bootcamp works very well...and i really like it. like namenotfound said^^^ 3d dosent run very well on anything but bootcamp.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

dannyn said:


> bootcamp works very well...and i really like it. like namenotfound said^^^ 3d dosent run very well on anything but bootcamp.


Didn't I say for 3D apps bootcamp is more stable? 
I wouldn't say it is the only option though for 3D and most other apps.

Although I don't use them much anymore, Premiere (older than CS3), In Design, and Photoshop all ran perfectly fine for me in VMware Fusion.

And there are some newer 3D games that play terrific in Crossover and with Cider. So there are options.

That's the point, there are several options and without knowing what apps the OP is specifically using it's good to offer all solutions that might be useful.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Boot Camp works perfectly. It turns your Mac into a PC utilizing all of the Mac's hardware. As for virtualization software, it's slow but getting much better. Although I wouldn't run Photoshop through virtualization software.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

also.... remember if you are going to run xp it has to sp2 edition... trust me you cant get around that i tried it... the only way i found was to slipstream sp2. 
and yes headrush you did say that sorry..


----------



## SnuffThePunk (Jan 2, 2008)

i found that the BETAs were absolutely horrible. There were a lot of horror stories going round about people who had broken their iMacs/MacBooks/whatever using the early versions. However, I got Leopard for christmas and have had no trouble with Leopards stable version of boot camp other than the fact that the boot menu doesn't work for me, but that's a recognised issue with my keyboard.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I used the beta of Boot Camp and many others did and it worked fine.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

^^ me too... at least until i got lepoard


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

So you don't use it anymore or it doesn't work?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

no it was working.. i just got leopard so i didn't have to use the beta version anymore.. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, good.


----------

